# Success stories with 4bb blasts feeling apprehensive



## ICSIBABY86 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm going for my 3rd transfer tomorrow... with a 4bb blast FET ...I'm apprehensive about the quality of my blast? Any success stories with these grades... thank you


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi, I had a 4ab blast put back in and it took, I’m now 5 weeks x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

A good friend of mines had twins with 3bc and 3cc. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

4bb is good quality! I am now pregnant with 4bb....
The first time I got pregnant it was a 3cc and it is now an amazing funny toddler. 
At the clinic they did tell me 3cc was not good but yet it worked.
Anyway with my last one 4bb they told me it was good and it worked


----------



## Ttcivf2016 (Jan 3, 2016)

Amazing Toniflower, did you have Ivf with the Heath? X


----------



## Tonyflower (Aug 2, 2017)

No, I went to Lister


----------



## Ivf_journey17 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi everyone I'm new to this,

I had a 4BB blastocyst transferred and I'm 5weeks 4 days pregnant now. 
I was worried with a BB but it shows grading is something to not really look at so much. 
Good luck 💓


----------



## Roxy29 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi ivfjourney 17

Hi I'm new on here,Thats great to hear and congrats on being pregnant ,I just had a AA 5 day blasto transferred yesterday but I wasn't told a number like you ladies like 4bb or 5 aa etc etc I was just told AA XX


----------



## Ivf_journey17 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi roxy29

Thank you lovely 
Aw that's amazing AA you can't get any better so good luck. Praying this works for you 🙏.


----------

